# Impact VPS Adds noVNC HTML5 Console



## Awmusic12635 (Sep 5, 2015)

One of the most highly requested features for our management panel has been to add an HTML5 console to it. After a good bit of work we are proud to announce this feature is now fully integrated into our panel:

Existing VMs will need a small modification made to them in order for it to work. Those steps are detailed here: http://impactvps.com/knowledgebase/how-to-enable-html5-console-for-your-vm/ . OS templates will be updated in the near future with those modifications built in.

Few Screenshots:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2015)

Are you running a SolusVM set up? The control panel looks similar to a skinned SolusVM with some extra features


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Sep 5, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Are you running a SolusVM set up? The control panel looks similar to a skinned SolusVM with some extra features



We do not use solusvm

Few more pictures

http://cl.ly/image/2f2q293Y2S2k

http://cl.ly/image/1M43102S2F1w


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad to hear it! SolusVM is a piece of crap, but that's better served for another thread 

Nice work on the panel!


----------



## mitgib (Sep 5, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Are you running a SolusVM set up? The control panel looks similar to a skinned SolusVM with some extra features



Looks like Proxmox VPS/Cloud for WHMCS from ModulesGrarden, but no SPICE console


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Sep 5, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Are you running a SolusVM set up? The control panel looks similar to a skinned SolusVM with some extra features
> ...


Correct. It is their module with additional custom dev on top.


----------



## mitgib (Sep 5, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> mitgib said:
> 
> 
> > Tyler said:
> ...


Great, I've been working on the same thing this past week, finally decided to blow away my entire Proxmox cluster to rebuild on 3.4 for my Ceph cluster instead of Ubuntu for Ceph now that the kernel supports my 10G Mellanox cards without needing to load the 3.10 kernel. Still have yet to get SLICE working


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Sep 5, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Awmusic12635 said:
> 
> 
> > mitgib said:
> ...


novnc not an option?


----------



## mitgib (Sep 5, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> mitgib said:
> 
> 
> > Awmusic12635 said:
> ...


I have novnc working, just getting SPICE working is my major malfunction currently


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Sep 8, 2015)

To get SPICE working you usually have to install a client on the VPS you want to use it with before it will work. https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/SPICE 

In order to use Spice you need the following:

Spice client on your desktop OS
Spice drivers inside your VM (VirtIO, QXL Graphic card drivers)
SPICE client

Windows: virt-viewer 0.5.6 or higher, http://www.spice-space.org/download.html
Linux: virt-viewer 0.5.6 or higher
OS X (not yet working as expected): virt-viewer 0.5.7 or higher, http://www.spice-space.org/page/OSX_Client
Enable SPICE for a VM

By default, Spice in not enabled and the traditional VNC based console is used. In order to enable Spice, just select SPICE as virtual "Graphic card"


----------



## Nett (Sep 8, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> Existing VMs



OpenVZ VPS are not really VMs though? Probably container is more appropriate.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Sep 8, 2015)

Nett said:


> Awmusic12635 said:
> 
> 
> > Existing VMs
> ...


It's simply a term I am using to refer to both KVM and OpenVZ.


----------



## AuroraZero (Sep 11, 2015)

> Awmusic12635 said:
> 
> 
> > Existing VMs
> ...


Come on man we know this already no reason to be this way about it. Fact is Alex is bringing this to table and it is reliable and stable. I have had a setup with him since July and not even a blip yet. Yes they work as containers but the fact is they work and if he is adding new features awesome.


----------

